# Slender Man



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone else heard about the Slender Man? It's an interesting myth, creepy too. More interesting than bigfoot, that I can tell you. 
Here is a little biography thing about it:http://www.mythicalcreaturesguide.com/page/Slender+Man


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2010)

> The Slender Man was created at the Something Awful Forums



A myth? You're fucking kidding me


----------



## Thatch (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a quarter to 4 AM here, OP. Just screw you, even if it's just a fake :C

The full moon doesn't help.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 30, 2010)

It is not a myth, it is a story. 


You know what I mean.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 30, 2010)

I HAVE!! Wanna see something more interesting about it? Look up Marble Hornets.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Heard a bit about it but never looked into it that is an awesome super evil bad guy need more of him!


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I HAVE!! Wanna see something more interesting about it? Look up Marble Hornets.


 I watched to Entry 10, haven't finished. I am going to finish it, but I am afraid to do it before I fall asleep. :-?


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 30, 2010)

It's okay. They could've done more with it though. :<


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 30, 2010)

OP's post is useless without the link to Marble Hornets.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarbleHornets

Ol' Slendy is pretty creepy but there's a lot of interesting shit going on in the series than just him.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot to add MH, but I do find all of the stories made up that include him interesting as well. They are some good reads!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a fun thing to watch. The videos by MarbleHornets, for being made by amateurs, were done much better than 99% of modern day horror flicks. The creepiness was done JUST right, with a little cheese added in.

Also, if you follow Marble Hornets, be sure to watch the ToTheArk and ImTheArk channels as well.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Those Ark vids are just confusing. 0.0 
*subscribes*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 30, 2010)

Yo I'm pretty sure I saw Pikaman out in the woods the other night.  Freaky as hell, man.  :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 30, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Those Ark vids are just confusing. 0.0
> *subscribes*



Apparently the Ark vids are hiding some sort of message wither meant for us, for the Marble Hornets guy, or both. I dunno, but many YouTubers have attempted to decode said messages and what not.

Freaky stuff. Nice to see something different like that in YouTube.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pikanondorf! 0.0 *flees*


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Apparently the Ark vids are hiding some sort of message wither meant for us, for the Marble Hornets guy, or both. I dunno, but many YouTubers have attempted to decode said messages and what not.
> 
> Freaky stuff. Nice to see something different like that in YouTube.



It's nice to have something different than shane dawson and fitting X amount of marshmallows in someone's mouth. :wink: 

I wish there was more about Slender Man, other that Marble Hornets. I wish Slender Man could be the next bigfoot.  Also, that Marble Hornets reminds me of a book I read called Skeleton Creek. I don't know why, but it just has a similar vibe. The plot is unrelated, though.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 30, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> It's nice to have something different than shane dawson and fitting X amount of marshmallows in someone's mouth. :wink:
> 
> I wish there was more about Slender Man, other that Marble Hornets. I wish Slender Man could be the next bigfoot.  Also, that Marble Hornets reminds me of a book I read called Skeleton Creek. I don't know why, but it just has a similar vibe. The plot is unrelated, though.



All right, apparently ImTheArk is a gamejack and completely unrelated to Mable Hornets and ToTheArk. >_<

Regardless, agreed. This stuff is actually interesting and mind-boggling, with a little creepiness added in. Granted some will disagree, but meh.

If you look around, you will find stories written here and there about the Slender Man. The pictures are..interesting, but the stories only help to increase interest, IMO.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

I kinda want to write my own Slender Man story now. It's interesting, and I have nothing better to do. I have the time, the motivation, but I don't need to be writing two stories at the same time

And yeah, All of this is interesting. ToTheArk is just scary in the sense that it's so confusing and strange. Just like Slender Man himself. 0.0
Myths are fun.


----------



## Takun (Jan 30, 2010)

Dumping my pics 

http://imgur.com/aedD9.jpg
http://imgur.com/5TNar.jpg
http://imgur.com/4XCRn.jpg
http://imgur.com/F7Yg5.jpg
http://imgur.com/RcihT.jpg
http://imgur.com/qHXfN.jpg
http://imgur.com/8tVnK.jpg
http://imgur.com/D5ywq.png


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 30, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I kinda want to write my own Slender Man story now. It's interesting, and I have nothing better to do. I have the time, the motivation, but I don't need to be writing two stories at the same time
> 
> And yeah, All of this is interesting. ToTheArk is just scary in the sense that it's so confusing and strange. Just like Slender Man himself. 0.0
> Myths are fun.



I've thought about doing the same. Really, I live in a rural area and my window has a good view of a creepy part of the mountain, so the imagination can run wild.

People are giving TTA a number of identities, but most, including Jay from the MH videos, seem to think that creepy masked guy is TTA. I dunno as I haven't researched that heavily into the videos, but it's interesting to postulate.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Dumping my pics
> 
> http://imgur.com/aedD9.jpg
> http://imgur.com/5TNar.jpg
> ...



EEEK! Yay for pictures! Thanks for them!


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 30, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I've thought about doing the same. Really, I live in a rule area and my window has a good view of a creepy part of the mountain, so the imagination can run wild.
> 
> People are giving TTA a number of identities, but most, including Jay from the MH videos, seem to think that creepy masked guy is TTA. I dunno as I haven't researched that heavily into the videos, but it's interesting to postulate.



I don't live in an appropriate area for the story, but I have a vivid imagination, and I love Horror Fiction. Well, I just got in to it a few months ago. Same difference 

It is interesting to ponder over such things. Even if there are better things to do. XD


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 31, 2010)

My friends just introduced me to Marble Hornets, and nothing has scared me like that has before. :S


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

'Tis be the fear of uncertainty that scares us the most. Those vids are so confusing and disorienting that you really can't tell what's next, then it gets ya. The atmosphere of Slender Man is a frightening one. 0.0


----------



## Serbanned (Jan 31, 2010)

eheheh Marble Hornets >



> Also, if you follow Marble Hornets, be sure to watch the ToTheArk and  ImTheArk channels as well.


imtheark is fake


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 31, 2010)

I somehow find this thing oddly endearing. He reminds me of Masada from Yume Nikki: http://uboachan.net/seccom/src/1244257574408.jpg


----------



## Seas (Jan 31, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Wadlow
There, I found him :V


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

@Bloopy: I can't believe someone else knows about Yumi Nikki. And He does doesn't he?
@Seastalker: Holy Shit! It makes sense! Slender Man is his ghost.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 31, 2010)

Ever heard of Indrid Cold? Well, now you have.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mothman? I never looked up much revolving around the subject, but it is interesting neither-the-less.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 31, 2010)

Slender Man is terrifying.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Mothman? I never looked up much revolving around the subject, but it is interesting neither-the-less.


 
I am him.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I am him.



*gasp* :shock:


----------



## Lunao (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw the Marble Hornets a while back.  They are very suspenseful.  You think something is going to happen but it doesn't for a while.  My favorite video has to be the car scene.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lunao said:


> I saw the Marble Hornets a while back.  They are very suspenseful.  You think something is going to happen but it doesn't for a while.  My favorite video has to be the car scene.



The one where he's just having a chat with his bud, and then he moves his head and you see Slender Man standing on some stairs far away?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> The one where he's just having a chat with his bud, and then he moves his head and you see Slender Man standing on some stairs far away?



Edit: Never mind. Wrong clip. You're likely right. >_<

Edit 2: I see what you mean now. When I first saw that clip I missed it. Yikes.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I love the ones where Slender Man is just chillin' and the person with the camera is just like "Oh shit." I also like the one where Slender Man just walks into Alex's room while he is asleep.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Yeah, I love the ones where Slender Man is just chillin' and the person with the camera is just like "Oh shit." I also like the one where Slender Man just walks into Alex's room while he is asleep.



And Alex wakes up and...Slender Man is gone. Creepy clip.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would be a little more upset than he is if I woke up with my forehead covered in blood. >_>


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I would be a little more upset than he is if I woke up with my forehead covered in blood. >_>



I would as well, though did he even notice? Not like he had a mirror in front of him, as far as I know.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

It should sting or something. A head injury like that should be painful. Maybe he was in a state of "holy shit Slender Man broke into my house and carved an x in my head and will probably come to kill me later." 
Just saying.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 31, 2010)

great, now i have another nonexistent fictional creature to be afraid and paranoid of...thank you *goes to watch marblehornets now to feed it*


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> great, now i have another nonexistent fictional creature to be afraid and paranoid of...thank you *goes to watch marblehornets now to feed it*


*pulls up bandwagon* Wanna join? XD
Don't worry, I think we all have nonexistent creatures that we look over our shoulders in fear from.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> It should sting or something. A head injury like that should be painful. Maybe he was in a state of "holy shit Slender Man broke into my house and carved an x in my head and will probably come to kill me later."
> Just saying.



Well, to be honest, does Alex have to be physically striked by an object to bleed? Considering Slender Man has some sort of paranormal power or whatever, then I believe it's safe to assume that Slender Man can injure without touching you.



ChickO'Dee said:


> great, now i have another nonexistent fictional creature to be afraid and paranoid of...thank you *goes to watch marblehornets now to feed it*



You're welcome.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

That would be horrible! He could give you his own version of the deadly Care Bear Stare! *cowers in fear*


----------



## Gight (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a feeling that if I click the first link I am gonna become even more frightened.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't get it. I watched a few of those videos, are we supposed to believe that's real or is it just for fun?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> That would be horrible! He could give you his own version of the deadly Care Bear Stare! *cowers in fear*



Doesn't he already do that?


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's supposed to be believed as someone's encounters with Slender Man.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I don't get it. I watched a few of those videos, are we supposed to believe that's real or is it just for fun?



I'd say both, but i would also add that there's a mystery behind these tapes that we're supposed to look into. I can't help but think that's one of the reasons behind the ToTheArk vids.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Doesn't he already do that?



Well, it proposes the same fear, but I don't think he has killed with a stare. 
Also, the ark vids seem to be someone else's side of it. Like maybe that weird mask guy? I don't think it was Slender Man who made the videos. That would be weirder.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Well, it proposes the same fear, but I don't think he has killed with a stare.
> Also, the ark vids seem to be someone else's side of it. Like maybe that weird mask guy? I don't think it was Slender Man who made the videos. That would be weirder.



I think it's generally assumed that TTA is that masked fellow, whoever he is. Whether or not that's true, I dunno, but I don't have any reason to discount that.

I'm hoping he replies to the latest Marble Hornets vid.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it the last one that's going to be made? I still haven't finished all of the vids (mostly cause I am slightly terrified), but don't want it to end! :cry:


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Is it the last one that's going to be made? I still haven't finished all of the vids (mostly cause I am slightly terrified), but don't want it to end! :cry:



I doubt it, but it might be some time before another MH vid is released, I would guess. Entry #23 was only released just a couple of days ago.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ugh, well, there is one thing that kept me occupied gone for awhile. School is my next alternative. >_< I might go back to writing. :\


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's a fun thing to watch. The videos by MarbleHornets, for being made by amateurs, were done much better than 99% of modern day horror flicks. The creepiness was done JUST right, with a little cheese added in.
> 
> Also, if you follow Marble Hornets, be sure to watch the ToTheArk and ImTheArk channels as well.



I don't think IMTheArk is connected to the Marble Hornets series. Only ToTheArk.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got done watching those MH vids... I was pretty creeped. I do think TTA is the masked dude, seeing as in one of his responses, he caught the dude going back to the car...
Also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHFRTgjVYyY&feature=response_watch I remember that scene...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I don't think IMTheArk is connected to the Marble Hornets series. Only ToTheArk.


 Yeah, either way, imtheark is pretty similar to totheark. I don't know why. It's amazing how a little series on youtube can cause such confusion. With a dash of fear.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Yeah, either way, imtheark is pretty similar to totheark. I don't know why. It's amazing how a little series on youtube can cause such confusion. With a dash of fear.



Yeah, but I think if they were related, Jay would have mentioned it by now. There's also Jay's twitter page, which is very significant to keeping up. http://twitter.com/marblehornets


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> Yeah, but I think if they were related, Jay would have mentioned it by now. There's also *Jay's twitter page*, which is very significant to keeping up. http://twitter.com/marblehornets



Huh, I never knew that. Thanks for the link to it. 
Anyways, The reason why Jay knows about totheark is cause he responded to his vids. I don't think imtheark has done that. Then again, imtheark could be some fool trying to get into the mix when he has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I don't think IMTheArk is connected to the Marble Hornets series. Only ToTheArk.



I found out as much. Gotta love a little game jacking, I guess.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Huh, I never knew that. Thanks for the link to it.
> Anyways, The reason why Jay knows about totheark is cause he responded to his vids. I don't think imtheark has done that. Then again, imtheark could be some fool trying to get into the mix when he has nothing to do with it.



More than likely it's just some kid thinking he's cool. I doubt it's related at all to any of the Slender man things going on around the net. If imtheark wanted people to know about him, he'd at least try contacting Jay I'd assume.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I found out as much. Gotta love a little game jacking, I guess.


Um, not to sound like a total idiot, but what is game jacking?



Ladyfaegassr said:


> More than likely it's just some kid thinking he's cool. I doubt it's related at all to any of the Slender man things going on around the net. If imtheark wanted people to know about him, he'd at least try contacting Jay I'd assume.


  You're probably right. All we can do is watch patiently, though. Who knows how this may turn out?


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I would become a severe mental patient if I saw the video of the same masked person that attacked me in an abandoned house, appear in my OWN bedroom!


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't know about you, but I would become a severe mental patient if I saw the video of the same masked person that attacked me in an abandoned house, appear in my OWN bedroom!



And then send me cryptic messages about the videos themselves.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> And then send me cryptic messages about the videos themselves.


Yeah.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Um, not to sound like a total idiot, but what is game jacking?



I think game jacking refers to something else, but here's a definition from another boards.



> Creating a new offshoot of the current ARG with no intent to disclose the fact that it is independant of the PM team creating the ARG - therefore creating a false road for players to traverse without their knowlege. This could be done for fun, profit or ego.



Now, if I were to spin that...



> Creating a new offshoot of the current MH videos with no intent to disclose the fact that it is independant of the MH team creating the MH/TTA vids, therefore creating a false road for viewers to traverse without their knowlege. This could be done for fun, profit or ego.



At least that's MY take on it. 

Should probably stop using the term though...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I think game jacking refers to something else, but here's a definition from another boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense. :|


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Makes sense. :|


I agree.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just can't wait to see how this unfolds, though. ;-)


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I just can't wait to see how this unfolds, though. ;-)


Me either...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Did anyone notice that in the 23rd entry, the sink that used to be blood-filled was empty?
Also, when he goes into the bedroom after the masked man, he goes through another door, and appears on the other side of the hallway... Weird...?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Did anyone notice that in the 23rd entry, the sink that used to be blood-filled was empty?
> Also, when he goes into the bedroom after the masked man, he goes through another door, and appears on the other side of the hallway... Weird...?



I have to wonder where Jay found himself in the latter part of the vid. It just adds to the weirdness of the series.

I can't help but think Jay was in the same area where Alex and Seth were in #22.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish Marble Hornets could be a LOTD. Would be very cool.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have to wonder where Jay found himself in the latter part of the vid. It just adds to the weirdness of the series.
> 
> I can't help but think Jay was in the same area where Alex and Seth were in #22.


I think he was too. They showed the same boiler... I just wonder what is the significance of that place, and where is it??? I guess we'll just have to wait for later videos...

God, Its ripping my head apart in curiosity!!

Wait... I just re-watched the last entry, and he said he is going to stop doing it... That sucks...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

right now I am finishing up the vids. The one that gets me is TTA's response to 19. What does it mean?


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm betting it was the basement of the house. That house seems to be pretty huge. Do you recall who's house it's supposed to be? Brian's right? It was mentioned after the interview that was done in the previous entries.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I'm betting it was the basement of the house. That house seems to be pretty huge. Do you recall who's house it's supposed to be? Brian's right? It was mentioned after the interview that was done in the previous entries.



I thought it was Paul's as I THOUGHT Jay was looking for him and was lead to that house.

Could be wrong though...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> right now I am finishing up the vids. The one that gets me is TTA's response to 19. What does it mean?


I don't know... The 2 that freak me are:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn42IHeear4
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHFRTgjVYyY

Simply because I remember those scenes...




Captain Spyro said:


> I thought it was Paul's as I THOUGHT Jay was looking for him and was lead to that house.
> 
> Could be wrong though...


Who's Paul?


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> right now I am finishing up the vids. The one that gets me is TTA's response to 19. What does it mean?



Well, in 19 he mentions he's been keeping secret that he was recording himself. He also points out that he goes missing for a few hours and has no idea where he went. TTA tells him he finds him, back at the house in the video reply. He's just sitting there with Slendy. Jay mentions not remembering ever leaving his bed also, in #19.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Who's Paul?



I might've got some names mixed up. I'm trying to remember who the camera guy is that was with Alex in some of the videos.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> Well, in 19 he mentions he's been keeping secret that he was recording himself. He also points out that he goes missing for a few hours and has no idea where he went. TTA tells him he finds him, back at the house in the video reply. He's just sitting there with Slendy. Jay mentions not remembering ever leaving his bed also, in #19.


OOHHHH! Now it makes sense! I feel a little better for some reason now... I guess I didn't recognize him as Jay...


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I thought it was Paul's as I THOUGHT Jay was looking for him and was lead to that house.
> 
> Could be wrong though...



I don't think it was Paul. He interviewed Tim, one of the cast of Marble Hornets so that he could find out more about Alex, and possibly where he'd gone off to. In entry #16 he also says he gets an "anon. tip" about where he could maybe find Brian, another guy he was asking Tim about if I recall right. I wonder who dropped the hint, and if that is Brian's house.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I don't think it was Paul. He interviewed Tim, one of the cast of Marble Hornets so that he could find out more about Alex, and possibly where he'd gone off to. In entry #16 he also says he gets an "anon. tip" about where he could maybe find Brian, another guy he was asking Tim about if I recall right. I wonder who dropped the hint, and if that is Brian's house.


In #20, they are in the house before it gets trashed, and they call it Brian's...


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> In #20, they are in the house before it gets trashed, and they call it Brian's...



I didn't even think about that. Isn't that also the video where he's acting odd and asking for water? That'd explain the water bottle in that one closet area. The entire house seems rather strange if you ask me.

Also, yeah. I noticed the blood was gone. Sorry I didn't mention it earlier. There's also another thing that has gotten me. In some of the TTA relies, there's a funny shaped S. It's also seen on Tim's (?) shirt in one of the previous entries (9) from Jay. Where Alex is filming and yells at the camera man for turning off the camera for a brief moment.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

just watched 23......Holy Shit..... I can't feel my chest. 0.0


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wait a second.... God dammit, It was a fake version. I watched a screamer for nothing.:evil: *slumps on computer.*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I didn't even think about that. Isn't that also the video where he's acting odd and asking for water? That'd explain the water bottle in that one closet area. The entire house seems rather strange if you ask me.
> 
> Also, yeah. I noticed the blood was gone. Sorry I didn't mention it earlier. There's also another thing that has gotten me. In some of the TTA relies, there's a funny shaped S. It's also seen on Tim's (?) shirt in one of the previous entries (9) from Jay. Where Alex is filming and yells at the camera man for turning off the camera for a brief moment.


Wow... You're right. People on the comments are saying that Tim is Masky/TTA because he had the same jacket in #20, as Masky did in #19... I don't recall him asking for water, all I remember was him having a cough attack, and taking pills, similar to those found in the house later by Jay... Which would explain why he got into the house in #19, because he stole the pills, as said in #19.5...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Wait a second.... God dammit, It was a fake version. I watched a screamer for nothing.:evil: *slumps on computer.*


I just lol'd... Sorry...


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 31, 2010)

This whole thing reminds me of the time I wrote a story about a rake. :V


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

I do give props to the man who made the screamer. It was edited very well.

 Anyways, I feel bad for Jay, he gets teleported twice in a row, then a third time at the end.

 Also: 23 is NOT my lucky number!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Wait a second.... God dammit, It was a fake version. I watched a screamer for nothing.:evil: *slumps on computer.*



Be careful with that. There's a fake one uploaded by MarbELhornets, and a legit one.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Be careful with that. There's a fake one uploaded by MarbELhornets, and a legit one.



Don't worry, I found the legit one. Still scary as hell, though. 
"Hm, same room as that tape I watched and HOLYSHIZITSLENDERMA-" *wakes up in completely different location.*


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> "Hm, same room as that tape I watched and HOLYSHIZITSLENDERMA-" *wakes up in completely different location.*


I lol'd again.. But I do agree.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

If I was in Jay's shoes, my first response to the first video he EVER watched would be: "Well, I am moving."


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Wait a second.... God dammit, It was a fake version. I watched a screamer for nothing.:evil: *slumps on computer.*



That's why you get the links from twitter. :3


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> That's why you get the links from twitter. :3



Meh, TBH it was sccary, but I have been scared far more than any screamer has ever done to me. By what? That's easy: Silent Hill. 0.0


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> If I was in Jay's shoes, my first response to the first video he EVER watched would be: "Well, I am moving."


I wouldn't have gotten myself that far in either... If I did make it to that house, I would have brought someone else with me, and probably a gun...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Meh, TBH it was sccary, but I have been scared far more than any screamer has ever done to me. By what? That's easy: Silent Hill. 0.0


I've never seen it, and I have no intent to... I get REALLY paranoid when I see horror films...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wouldn't have gotten myself that far in either... If I did make it to that house, I would have brought *Batman* with me, and probably some *anti-Slender Man spray*...


Sounds better this way.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I've never seen it, and I have no intent to... I get REALLY paranoid when I see horror films...


I was talking about the game series. The movie wasn't scary at all.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Sounds better this way.


But me no liekz batman... And I would use anti-masky spray... He was attacked by Masky, not SM...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> But me no liekz batman... And I would use anti-masky spray... He was attacked by Masky, not SM...



>_> Bringing down Masky wouldn't be as hard as SM.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I've never seen it, and I have no intent to... I get REALLY paranoid when I see horror films...



The games were way worse than the movie ever thought of being.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> The games were way worse than the movie ever thought of being.



EXACTLY! I still haven't beat 2. I love it so, but I get 5 seconds in and I start to get scared.
I am pathetic. :-(


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

What if you were walking through a random neighborhood, and you saw the house that SM haunts? But, you didn't know that, so you decided to explore... What would be the first thing going through your mind if you opened the door, and you recognized it???


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd walk back out, and grab a huge stick, then go back in. Doesn't seem like they've intent to kill Jay, so I should be fine. :3


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I'd walk back out, and grab a huge stick, then go back in. Doesn't seem like they've intent to kill Jay, so I should be fine. :3


If I was feeling courageous, I would call my friends, and grab a camera... At first, I'd probably SHIT MY PANTS.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> If I was feeling courageous, I would call my friends, and grab a camera... At first, I'd probably SHIT MY PANTS.



If I had some change and a payphone I'd call my friends. No celly, sadly. I usually always carry a regular camera with me, so that'd take care of that. Not so sure about video recording though, as mine doesn't do that. I'd probably have that slight "HOLYCRAP" moment for a sec, but I'm the curious type.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow... I just realized that In #17, SM is standing outside the window the whole time...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> EXACTLY! I still haven't beat 2. I love it so, but I get 5 seconds in and I start to get scared.
> I am pathetic. :-(



Never played the games, but I see Silent Hill 1 is up for download on PSN...:3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Wow... I just realized that In #17, SM is standing outside the window the whole time...



In the entry where masky is in Jay's room, it looks like he's looking into the room from the window right before he climbs into bed.

Forget which entry that is...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Also: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BsPPQSwdVw

Look at 1:45... I would never be able to leave my house again if that happened to me... I'm pretty weak when it comes to stuff like that...


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Never played the games, but I see Silent Hill 1 is up for download on PSN...:3



Hm, you have a PS3? You should add me... >_>


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What if you were walking through a random neighborhood, and you saw the house that SM haunts? But, you didn't know that, so you decided to explore... What would be the first thing going through your mind if you opened the door, and you recognized it???



sorry for the double post but......
What would the first thing be? "HOLYSHITZITTHATHOUSEFROMTHEVIDEOSOMGRUNTHEHELLOUTOFHERE!" 
Then with my luck, Slendy would be right behind me as I turned around.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 31, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Hm, you have a PS3? You should add me... >_>



Working on it. :3


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Even though I'm pretty creeped by this whole subject, I can't help but be angry that Jay only posts like, once a month... That is, if he even continues... He did say at the end that he doesn't ever want to pick up the subject again... IMO, he will post again, because he will be victim of some more activity, even though he stopped...


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 31, 2010)

What a sexy young man. 

And Kero, I enjoy your signature.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> What a sexy young man.


Who?


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Working on it. :3


Well, my PSN is different than my XBL tag.


Seriman said:


> Even though I'm pretty creeped by this whole subject, I can't help but be angry that Jay only posts like, once a month... That is, if he even continues... He did say at the end that he doesn't ever want to pick up the subject again... IMO, he will post again, because he will be victim of some more activity, even though he stopped...



Your being stalked by evils that are more terrifying than anything you have seen in your life. Your going to do something about it. Even if it is suicide.


----------



## Sabian (Jan 31, 2010)

I love slender man and have been following all of the art since its creation but, it was created over at something awful in a create paranormal pictures thread. Nothing other than stories of Australian bush monster like Yowies have scared me more than slender man. Induced fictional paranoia can create great adrenaline sometimes, quite addictive TBH.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sabian said:


> I love slender man and have been following all of the art since its creation but, it was created over at something awful in a create paranormal pictures thread. Nothing other than stories of Australian bush monster like Yowies have scared me more than slender man. Induced fictional paranoia can create great adrenaline sometimes, quite addictive TBH.



It is quite addictive. XD


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm kind of confused: They said that the now abandoned house that is the main place of the whole MH thing, was Brian's before it got destroyed, but then why was Alex living in it? Also, Tim said in the interview that he lived next to Brian, and if that was Brian's house, why was he late when he was tired and had a cough attack if he lived right next door?  I know I'm taking it a little too far, but I'm bored as hell, and I can't get it off my mind...


----------



## Yrr (Feb 1, 2010)

Just stopping by to say FUCK YEAH MARBLE HORNETS.

That is all.


----------



## Sabian (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I am all caught up on MH, but now I don't think I am going to sleep tonight. It is just so well written and is so darn creepy


----------



## JackalTeeth (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the entry where Jay is recording the other Marble Hornets cast members, and Slendy is just chillin' in the window behind them.

No one ever notices either. :I


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 2, 2010)

You think someone would ask why that bush is wearing a suit. :|


----------

